# Doc says normal but I'm getting "irritable" again!



## bosox10 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I may be overmedicated now but not sure 

Brief history:
May 2011- Hosp visit when Graves was diagnosed
TSH was 0 Free T3 9.3

Took "meth" for approx 6 weeks but was allergic and stopped

July 5, 2011 Radiation pill taken..TSH was 0.01 right before.. T4 1.1 and Total T3 114

Aug 16, 2011 Follow up appt after RAI TSH 17.25 Free T4 0.5 Free T3 1.4 (hypo and I felt it!!)- Put me on 100 mcl of Synthroid

Oct 11, 2011 TSH 11.86 Free T4 1.1 (endo said she'd like me at 3.0 for TSH) - Increased Synthroid to 125 mcl

Nov 30, 2011 TSH 1.11 - WHAT?? Endo says I'm fine and keeps me at 125mcl

So my issue is that during the Oct/Nov visit, I definitely felt a complete change in my body. I had been a "beotch" for longer then I care to admit to finally normal when I went "hypo" and then sometime during Nov, I felt myself slipping back into my constant state of aggravation. My family notices as well. My eyes are twitching and fuzzy again too, all within the last month. Am I nuts that this is just a coincidence that it happened when my TSH dropped from the 11.86 down to the 1.11?

Normal range on my labs is .40 - 4.50 so I'm guessing since I'm "in" the range that the Endo thinks I'm fine. I have blood work set up for the end of Dec but I'm afraid of waiting that long.

Is it normal to feel "normal" closer to the higher end of the "normal" range? Also, although hyper, never lost any weight, still haven't. I hate to say that I actually felt "mentally" good when I was Hypo but I did! I just felt sluggish and horrible about the way I looked LOL. What a trade off!

And words of advise would be appreciated. Oh, and I'll be 42 in a couple of months..I'm wondering if early menopause may be involved her too. Oh fun!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bosox10 said:


> I think I may be overmedicated now but not sure
> 
> Brief history:
> May 2011- Hosp visit when Graves was diagnosed
> ...


Did your doctor run the FREE T4 and FREE T3 November 30th.? You cannot go by TSH alone. You could be going hyper again but only the FREES would tell that; TSH is not a stand alone when it comes to this stuff.

If your thyroid was not completely zapped, it could be coming back to life. I had to have RAI 3 times.

Please read this link:

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

And, are you seeing an ophthalmologist? It would be wise to do so.


----------



## andi9610 (Nov 16, 2011)

I can relate. I have been irritable for more than a month now. At first I brushed it off as pms, but when it didn't go away, I called my endo's office. After what seemed like forever (a couple of days), the nurse called back to say that the dr went over my labs, and everything looks fine. They suggested I just keep taking my methimazole and atenolol at the current dosage.

Is irritability common with graves when your levels are "fine"? I was diagnosed with Graves (and Hashi's) about 3 months ago, still so much to learn.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bosox10 said:


> I think I may be overmedicated now but not sure
> 
> Brief history:
> May 2011- Hosp visit when Graves was diagnosed
> ...


Sorry you have not been feeling well!! Treating by TSH alone is never a good idea.

Your doc should be running these tests.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

Most of us (but not all) feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the Frees above the mid-range of the ranges provided by your lab.

"If" you get these tests and you want us to have a look, include the ranges with the results.


----------

